# [Beloit, WI-Rockford, IL] Looking for Gamers in the WI-IL Stateline area



## Weylan (Sep 21, 2006)

My wife and I recently moved to Beloit, WI and we're looking for people to game with in the area.

We both roleplay, with our RPG of choice being Amber Diceless, though we are willing to play other games.

We both also enjoy playing various and sundry boardgames, of which we have quite a few. Mostly of the Euro variety (Puerto Rico, Catan, Power Grid, etc).

I also play the Shadowfist, Vs, and Vampire the Eternal Struggle CCGs and the Warmachine miniatures game. I've found some players in Madison, but it would be nice to find folks closer to home too.

If anyone is in our area and interested in meeting/playing something, please let me know.

As additional incentive, you don't even have to contact me directly if you don't want to!

I have recently started a new Yahoo group called the State-Line Network for Gamers with the aim of helping gamers in the Wisconsin-Illinois stateline area to find each other. Whether you just want to socialize with other gamers or you want to find other people to play games with, I hope you will check the Network out.

Oh, and if you know any other gamers in the area that might be interested, send them this way!

Here's the link: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SLAG-Network

-Jason


----------

